

Cluster analysis for concise results in eye tracking - jgershen
http://www.gazehawk.com/blog/cluster-analysis-for-concise-results-in-eye-tracking/

======
terzza
Do you think that some form of dynamic time warping algorithm, performed on
the data of each distinct group, could help give a better overall view of that
group's behavior in a static heatmap image? Presuming participants share
similar scanpaths within a group.

Just a thought, I understand the data may be too noisy / have too much
variance for this to work in practice.

~~~
lbarrow
The problem with applying complicated algorithms to an infographic is that it
makes it more difficult for the reader to know what exactly they are looking
at. I think infographics should always have a "transparent" quality where a
reasonably seasoned person could explain exactly what each individual point of
data means. When you start applying sophisticated kernels to the data, this
becomes hard to do.

